# Mohican River Pike



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Managed some nice pike down on the Mohican River Saturday. Lost a real big one, could have been a musky. Managed to also get a hog crappie and a couple nice smallmouth. That river has a great diversity of fish, always fun to fish. Throwing spinners seemed to work the best.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you specifically target pike or just happen to catch one,an if you did specifically target them can you give me tips on bait selection for catching in creeks like mohican.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Good job. I did not know there were pike in there. Might have to try it. I have fished around the covered bridge up and down the river, but have never caught nor seen pike.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I was casting in-line spinners. Panther martins (copper color) and blue fox's seem to work the best. I started off with larger sized ones but when i went smaller that seemed to be the ticket. I was targeting deep holes on the bends, log jams, and deep current breaks off of fast runs. I was actually fishing for smallies but stumbled across some nice sized pike. They are in there, I was kinda surprised myself. The big one I got into was at the head of a deep hole. Next time I fish down there I will def. use some thin wire leaders. Will def make a trip back.


----------

